# Are You going to Diamondhead?



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Are You going to Diamondhead? We will be on the road Two weeks from Today..Tom Myers told Me He can't Sleep because of it being so close,Guess Will will have to do the driveing so Tom can sleep on the way down.
This Year is going to be a Big one ,dont miss it.
O,Yes Tom made His home Brou,Lots of HOPS


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Kendric Bisset and I will be on the road, also. Plan to arrive Sat pm for a week of steam and socializing. 

Tom ,I bet you couldn't sleep on Christmas eve either, when you were a kid. Or maybe you still can't? 

Larry


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Is that a question?!? 
See you all Wednesday afternoon. 
Safe travels, 
Tom 3


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Will be there Mon or Tues. Will have some surprises with me. Looking forward to another great fun filled week.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom B, I was referring to Tom M, but you fit right in to the Older Kids and Their Trains crowd. 

See you there-- 

Larry


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Guys, 

Will arrive Wednesday afternoon. Looking forward to the usual fun time! 

Mike 

mocrownsteam 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Steam Paul 1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing all the Michigan guys, as usual. Just hope that Tom will have a spare bottle of his world famous IPA "Brou" set aside, cause that's the best freeking IPA ever! 

Cheers, 
Paul 

Steam Paul 1 
Houma, LA


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Larry, 
Yes I know you meant Tom 1 that's why I signed Tom 3. Thanks for the compliment I guess; yes, I'm still south of 70 but not much. Tom 1 offered me an IPA but I'm not a beer guy. He has been very graciious to me since I met him in '97 as a live steam newbie at the Garden Railway convention in DC. 
See you in MS, 
Tom 3


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be arriving on Sunday evening for a wonderful week of food, friends, and steam along with the esteemed Mr. Bigelow, also of the Seattle parish. 

Paul H.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

See ya all Tuesday. Later RJD


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello All,Well Diamondhead is less than a week away,Can't wate Here in Michigan is is going down to -8 below,That warm Diamondhead weather will be welcome.There is going to be some big suprise this Year.Hope to see You all down there. 
See You all in a Week, O Yes Tom 1 Still Can't Sleep and has passed it on to all of us in Michigan that are going to Diamondhead


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bob,

Hard for me to even think about the cold temps you guys up north are dealing with. Is 29 here this morning and that's cold for us. I am planning for Monday arrival, if I get my act together.
Larry


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

Here in Vermont this morning, it is minus 8, snowing fine stuff that comes thru the screens, with ice still under everything. Another storm due, and I'm hoping things will calm down by this time next week. 

Larry, 29 degrees isn't enough, please do your best to at get it at least into the 50's for DH.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

We have a heat wave here north of Detroit. At 8:54 a.m. it is -1. Must be the global warming.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Expecting to break records here in the Boston area tommorow with -6 degrees after 18-24 inches of snow. Looking forward to September retirement since I'll be in FLA starting the day after Christmas next year! 

Larry, hope you are bringing the Heisler so I can be further inspired to work on my version. 

Safe trip everyone. See you all soon. 

Mike 

mocrownsteam 
Hudson, Massachusetts.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Mike,

"Larry, hope you are bringing the Heisler so I can be further inspired to work on my version"

I am bringing the Heisler................I may be bringing it in pieces and reassembling it there though...................

Hey Larry,
Will 50's and 60's during the day work for you?

Larry (in warm Florida!)


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Warm Larry, it's not the cold, it's the xxxx ice here. I fell twice filing the bird feedesr today, because I put on high boots, instead of the shoes with the LLBean spikes. Been using the spikes for a week now to go up the driveway to the mailbox. 

Compared to sun-stroked Florida retirees, we New Englanders are tough. Maybe the maple syrup makes us that way. 

See you soon, 

Larry (of the north)


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Will be arriving on Tuesday. 
See all of you soon.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

so how many loops of track is there usually? like 6 different pairs of loops?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

In the past, three pairs of tracks, (3 x 2 = 6 tracks), as shown in this Carol Jobusch photo from last year...











But this year I hear there is going to be a forth set. With 24 hours per day running, if your concern is track time, it shouldn't be a problem. Hope to see you there.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, 

Time for you to come to Diamondhead.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

DON'T FORGET

1. Both tracks on the two small layouts from last year are dual gauge [32mm and 45mm].

2. Jerry will manage a new silent auction on which items will have a minimum opening bid OF $500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

3. Bring your favorite Single Malt Scotch for an informal tasting. You must bring one to taste several, probably several times)))))

4. From the Bayou guys, there are already 12 vendors who have reserved tables vs. 4 last year. This is great news.

5. Bring your flea market items and your list of "wants". 

6. Subway has a Footlong special for the month of January - $5.00 for the advertised "ANY" on the menu. That's only $2.50 per meal. Then there's Rouse's tooooooo.

7. Since SteamTom1 doesn't drink Scotch, have pity on him and bring him an IPA - How many flavors are there?

8. FINALLY, 95 hours and counting till we leave >15" of snow behind.

Regards,

Will


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Every Year We here in Michigan have had a pre Diamondhead Steamup.This Year We had to Cancel it due to a little snow.We had 14 inch of snow and Temp at -18 degrees.The local TV station here Channel 7 got a tweet this morning from Alaska for us to send back there cold weatherbecause it was warmer in Fairsbanks than here in Detroit.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it was actually warmer in Alaska than Atlanta also. Bummer. One thing Bob maybe it will warm up for ya when you get to FL. I should have stayed one more week then went straight to DH. Later RJD


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Less than 24 hours left, and Will and I are getting ready to roll...


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking forward to next week. Unfortunately schedules are tight so I'm flying. Arrive MSY at noon Thursday and flying out early Sunday afternoon. I am experiencing pre-withdrawal symptoms from no cab forwards.... 

I hope someone else will bring one! 

Best regards. 

Alan


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Trying to figure out what I am going to bring this year, last year I barely fit everything except 1 steam engine. 

Bah, Ill fill the car up again like last year hehehehe, I am also bring a miniature crazy flying toy lol 

Anyway, I also have put together live diesel railcar... It does work, but its a hack compared to bob popes pristine train hehe

Between Steve and I, barely fit everything last year.
But ya, crazy year - just launched http://flyingcinema.com UAV company in december and I need a break!
Looking really forward to laying back and relaxing, boil some water, goofing off!!!!

- Andrew 



P.S. I cant get over this video ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtaPvT5aBOw ) of a customer of ours.....someone really needs to go rail-fanning with one, Cumbres & Toltec anyone? 
Yes, I am loosing a little focus, livesteam and flying robots are my weakness's


----------

